

Ask HN: Anyone familar with iHub in Kenya? - throwaway1979

Does anyone know about iHub in Kenya? How is the tech scene there? Any stories or experiences (good/bad)? Thanks!
======
artsim
The iHub is primarily a open space where developers, tech enthusiasts and
investors can mingle and work together. The tech scene at the hub is currently
the leading edge in the country as many of the innovations that are happening
in Kenya are mostly at the hub making it vibrant and the place to be. Check
out mfarm.co.ke as one of the success stories out the iHub

